# Anthrohio



## ChristxWolf (Mar 12, 2016)

Recently moved to the Akron Ohio area and seen that there's a fur con down in Columbus. Curious to see if there's any other furs going as well.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 12, 2016)

I might try to go. God willing, I'll at least have my head done. 
Though knowing my luck, life will throw a monkey wrench into my plans at the worst possible moment, as usual.


----------



## ChristxWolf (Mar 14, 2016)

Hopefully life gives ya a break lol. Feel free to keep me updated, trying to see if anyone wants to go halves on a hotel room.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 14, 2016)

If I _do_ attend, it will only be for one or two days. Unless I happen to have conveniently scheduled a vacation for that week, then I could probably stay through Saturday.

[insert rambling plan here]

In any event (regardless of my machinations) I would need a ride to the con. I don't have a car (yet. Intending on remedying that by the end of the year) I could probably get home, no problem, but getting to Worthington during the work week isn't something I can just do.

That said, I'd be happy to go halvsies on the room.


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 14, 2016)

I should be going at least Saturday to take one or two badge commissions in the artist alley, but we'll see!


----------



## ChristxWolf (Mar 15, 2016)

No worries, if and when you get your work schedule figured out let me know and we'll try and figure out rooming. As for the ride part, I've got a bit of a drive. I'll be coming from Brunswick, so if your place is on the way I could probably offer a ride. And ALilShark, hope to see you there as well, might have to take one of those commission spots haha.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm not exactly on the way, if I know my major Ohio highways, I'd expect someone traveling to Columbus from Brunswick to take 71 all the way there. Alas, Im at the intersection of 161 and 270, which is a good 20-minute deviation after an already-almost three hour trip (I'm familiar with that trip. My kid sister goes to school at Kent).
That said, if you did feel up to going a little out of your way, I'd be happy to repay the kindness with a $50 use-anywhere-type gift card and snacks.


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 15, 2016)

ChristxWolf said:


> No worries, if and when you get your work schedule figured out let me know and we'll try and figure out rooming. As for the ride part, I've got a bit of a drive. I'll be coming from Brunswick, so if your place is on the way I could probably offer a ride. And ALilShark, hope to see you there as well, might have to take one of those commission spots haha.



Awesome awesome!


----------



## Nao (Mar 18, 2016)

ChristxWolf said:


> Recently moved to the Akron Ohio area and seen that there's a fur con down in Columbus. Curious to see if there's any other furs going as well.


I live about an hour South of Akron. I'll be at AnthrOhio for Saturday only


----------



## TheKC (Mar 18, 2016)

I would like to go someday. I've yet to go to a con. I plan to go to one closer to home first, then maybe try out being an artist at one. If that works out, I can see me spreading out to more. Ohio would be one for sure. =3
(lives in Michigan)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 18, 2016)

I haven't been to a convention since Marcon 41, almost a decade ago (which, ironically, is running the same weekend this year as AnthrOhio, rather than Memorial Day Weekend like it usually does)


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 19, 2016)

There's a convention in Ohio? That's sweet.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 19, 2016)

Spazzlez said:


> There's a convention in Ohio? That's sweet.


Yes
AnthrOhio
It's in Worthington, one of the subdivisions of Columbus. 
Apparently it used to be called "Morphicon" but a simple Google search will tell you why THAT was changed (_Power_ Morphicon is a Power Rangers convention, and it gets more results on a Google search)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 24, 2016)

So, who's all going?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 8, 2016)

That was a fun conclusion to my vacation.
Much fun. Such laughs. Many memories. 
Decided to forgo the NERF battle, though.


----------



## Ragshada (May 8, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> That was a fun conclusion to my vacation.
> Much fun. Such laughs. Many memories.
> Decided to forgo the NERF battle, though.


So, what was it like?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 8, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> So, what was it like?


I met a few local popufurs(Punk Cat and Scottish Wolf) and my favorite furry smut artist, Max Backrabbit. My roommates, a bunch of other guests and I had a wild room party (alcohol was involved. Questionable decisions were made), I bought a new Katana (Chinese-made, but it's in FAR better condition than my sword with the cobra-pommel. It'll be the basis for Konsuke's sword, since it has a historic no-guard look with a natural teakwood finish on the grip and sheath and a Japanese-inspired print burnished on) a Sans plushie, and won a pair of undertale paper plate masks (the speech-sprites of Sans and Papyrus) in a silent charity auction. I made a BUNCH of friends (my Facebook friends list has ballooned in the past several hours), met the lady that runs Sonny Strait's website (very cool), played DDR (on a Japanese-language machine), Undertale, Smash for WiiU, and Killer Instinct (on Super Nintendo). Played this game called "Assimilation" (Big Brother meets Clue) and participated in a fursuit parade (probably annoyed the cuss out of the blue Sergal walking in front of me by blasting Ylvis).
Learned a few new tips and tricks to building a fursuit (even gave a number of pointers to someone) and someone had a real live fox!

If the fursuit parade hadn't worn me the cuss out, I'd have worn Dack today, and maybe even joined in on the "foam flinging madness" thing (NERF war), but this was an excellent way for me to have concluded my long-awaited vacation.


----------



## Ragshada (May 9, 2016)

Nice sounds like you had a lot of fun over there.


----------



## x_eleven (May 10, 2016)

Spazzlez said:


> There's a convention in Ohio? That's sweet.



There are two furcons in Ohio: Fur Reality in Cincinnati, and Anthrohio (previously Morphicon) in Worthington -- suburb just north of Columbus. Right off I-270 so easy to get to.

Went to Anthrohio for Friday and Saturday, couldn't go Sunday due to previous commitments. It was great, and the name change didn't affect attendance a bit. More fursuiters this year than ever before, and attendance seemed higher, but I'll have to wait to see a post-con report on the actual attendance, as I wasn't there for closing ceremonies.

I'll check out Fur Reality this year. Couldn't go last year because RL interfered.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 10, 2016)

I don't know if I'll attend FR this year. 
Don't get me wrong, I love a good convention, but Cincinnati is two hours away, and AO wore me out. I'll have to get over this case of Con-Crud I picked up at AO (swollen/sore throat, eyeful of crud) and remake Dack's head, feet, and hands (if the v1 build was any indication, I got PLENTY of time)


----------



## x_eleven (May 10, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> I'll have to get over this case of Con-Crud I picked up at AO (swollen/sore throat, eyeful of crud))



 Not good. So far, I've avoided anything like that. The worst was the first year of Furlaxation (C-bus con that ran for 2 years (2013, 14). There was mould growing inside the walls of the hotel, you could smell it everywhere, and that set off my allergy to mould that I had ever since I was a kid. If I hadn't just day tripped, that would have been so not good. At least they cleaned up the mess for the next year.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 10, 2016)

x_eleven said:


> Not good. So far, I've avoided anything like that. The worst was the first year of Furlaxation (C-bus con that ran for 2 years (2013, 14). There was mould growing inside the walls of the hotel, you could smell it everywhere, and that set off my allergy to mould that I had ever since I was a kid. If I hadn't just day tripped, that would have been so not good. At least they cleaned up the mess for the next year.


I'd like to think it's a cold I already had that was exacerbated by sleeping on the floor of a hotel room where the air has been turned down to about 65 degrees.

I cyclically get colds.


----------



## inactive (May 11, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Played this game called "Assimilation" (Big Brother meets Clue)



Ooh, can I get more details? I am (or was, at least) an avid player of The Werewolf Game on some other message boards, and I'm curious to know how similar that one is.

(Also, glad to hear you had fun at the con!)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 11, 2016)

tranceguy said:


> Ooh, can I get more details? I am (or was, at least) an avid player of The Werewolf Game on some other message boards, and I'm curious to know how similar that one is.
> 
> (Also, glad to hear you had fun at the con!)


I played one round after the "Drones" got a lucky game. And I was really only half paying attention to the rules.
To paraphrase the "Meet the Medic" video
"Doctor, how do we play this game?!"
"I have NO IDEA!!!"


----------

